# Need Help w/ Bridge



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a '96 Lincoln Town Car.
I'm working on doing the upper part of my bridge where the spring perches are. I'm getting ready to put the c-channel across the top. My question is- What are these cables going thru the pan & can they be moved/ relocated? Also, what is the silver box to the right? I don't have the factory subwoofer.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not for sure about both wires but I know one of them is for your wheel speed sensor and the box is the amplifier I belive......I had a 96 linc too 4 pump setup and I accidentally cut the wheel speed sensor on the passenger side that's why I know the one on the right is the wheel speed sensor to the passenger I would assume the other one is for the driver side


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't worry about that shit just cut it and fill that bumper full of lead like the rest of them ...! LOL....!


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol^^
So does anyone know if they can be moved/ relocated? How do you work around them?


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

I have a 94 tc and I left mine alone I just worked around them!!


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

crxtreme said:


> I have a 94 tc and I left mine alone I just worked around them!!


Did you do a bridge?


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

i did the same on an early 90s towncar, just relocated the factory amp, which was on the left side, and worked around the wiring. the way the bridge had to work out, you would have to lift the body if you ever have to get to the tank sending unit though


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far.
Ok. So does anyone have a pic of the inside of the trunk after installing the bridge?


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

the bridge should have nothing to do with what the inside of the trunk looks like, from inside the trunk, you should see nothing more than the holes where the cylinders come through if its done like its suppose to be


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

here is one of the bridge installed. i have a few more pics, trying to get them now


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Any pics would be a great help.
What I was going to do is cut the trunk floor over the perches out. Cut perches off. Weld in bridge. Then weld trunk pan back in.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Bridge I did for a '90 Towncar


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

personally i wouldnt cut the trunk floor or the perches out. its not too much work to take off the rear bumper and the rear and side body mounts and lift the body enough to slide your bridge in and weld it. doing it this way assures that you maintain the correct line up for your cylinders by using the perches as a guide. thats just my opinion, its your ride, cut it out if u want. good luck


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Thx lakewood.
And Gordo I see how you went from the bottom instead of the top. That helps alot. I believe I'll try that.


----------

